# normal tiger barb behavior?



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

is this normal for tiger barbs to do,, mine are always doing it...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

they only do that if the tank is really overstocked....jk....ive had tiger barbs before and they always seemed to be doing that....i dont know if they should be though


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

mine do the same all the time. fisrt ime i saw it i got so scared, but now, im used to it!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The last tiger looks like it has ick or fin rot, it does not look healthy


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

i am DEFINATLY not an expert, but I will tell you this, 3 days ago, mine did that, and shook, cause they all had ick. The last one definatly has ick. Why do I think I have anything to say here? Cause I just did a burial of my last tiger barb 10 minutes ago. Mine never did that until they were all sick, and dying. They did that, they shook, and had a hell of a time staying upright, finally hid, and died. I hope you get your ick taken care of and save them. They did do it once in awhile while resting after a big chase when healthy, but never as a group like that until they were ill.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

^ I agree there, I used to own tiger barbs , and green barbs, I never saw them do anything like that.


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

Some people think it's a sign of high nitrates, but I'm not too sure. We also had a thread going about this very subject before the big "CRASH" and we were also thinking it could be part of the matting ritual, but this wouldn't be an all the time thing (referring to the once in a while incidences).


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, my tiger barb does the same. It is possibly a health issue, because to perfectly honest, mine doesn't really seem quite right, though he does eat, and still swims fairly normally. But he does spend quite a bit of time nose down like yours.


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

Since my tank is still cycling, I would agree that it very possibly is a sign of high nitrates, cause, they are high. I really wish I had known that cycling even existed before buying fish, I never would have put a fish in the tank if I had known. I seems a horrible fate.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Headstanding is normal tiger barbd behavior (some think it is indicative of spawning). Though that last one diffenitely has ich.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i second that ^^
as i said my barb does it all the time and he DOESNT have ich.


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I may be lost here (never encountered a fish with ich)

Can someone explain how you can tell the last fish has ich?


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

Look at the tail of the fish especially, easiest place to see it, the stuff that looks like salt on the fish is the ick.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi DJ those are neat tigers you got. do they like to swim in those hiding places too? I think Im going to get a rock or something for my frogs to hide in.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I think they have ich what do I do all three barbs have it and I think a danios has it,,,, whats the best cure???


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

is it ick or ich?

-guppycat- 
no they just like to swim around,,, my guppies like to go through the cave thing.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i use 0.3% of aquarium salt, or better if you use marine salt. there's another thread about it "after ich"... i posted the answer of one of the best experts, RTR.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

so salt?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

where do I get this salt?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

where do I get this salt?
, do I have to take out my snails?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I got Quick Cure 

, is this good?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

quick cure is good...aqaurium salt can be purchased at walmart....i dont know about the snails


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

If you use salt take the snails out they will die. They do not tolerate any salt whatsoever.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

lexus, can you please tell the snails in my goldfish tank that ^^
i would love to get rid of them without having to do it on purpose :roll:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Really? the ones at work keel over right away after we add salt. they are mystery snails like his though


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

nah, this tank has been with salt (that HUGE amount, you know, .3%) for 2 weeks and 3 days and they're still there hanging around :roll:
i guess they're pond snails, you know, those that grow in plants...


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Christina, where do you live? 

I'll take 'em off your hands.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

just what you need more snails/fish! :shock:


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I am going to get a bigger tank-like 55 gal.

Then I can get lots of fishies :lol:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

DJ @ Thu Mar 17 said:


> Christina, where do you live?
> 
> I'll take 'em off your hands.


lol omg!
you'd be my angel!
there are hundreds of them! i live in southern california, but i dont think it's a good a idea to get these snails, unless you have puffers! :wink:


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

nvm, i live in indiana,,,, oh well..


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

I have puffers, hehe send 'em my way! I'll give them a good home... in the tummies of my dwarf puffers :twisted:


----------

